# My Grow..CAPONE



## Capone (Jun 4, 2007)

well im a rellativily a new grower..but i could use any and all help if you see me make a mistake..

Lights: 2 40watt CFLS 2 18watt Cfls 
18/6 lighting at the moment...

Soil: Seed starter MG

Food: No nuts just superthrive(2cap fulls a gallon water)

Fan: blowing on it 24\7


----------



## droboy420 (Jun 4, 2007)

lookin good. do you have a fan?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice looking little bushy plant.


----------



## Capone (Jun 5, 2007)

A bro if i were you id read the rules on this site..keep talking crap all i see to it that your REMOVED asap...Dont test...Ask Stoney BUD...


Yes a Fan on 24/7


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> A bro if i were you id read the rules on this site..keep talking crap all i see to it that your REMOVED asap...Dont test...Ask Stoney BUD...


I have reported him. You have a great looking grow. Nice and bushy.


----------



## Capone (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah thats not cool i learned the hard way..Thanks..i think im going to add another 40 watt soft white making it like 4k lumes


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 5, 2007)

Not nice man.....Capone, those CFL's are fine to grow with, I would just recommend using "cool white" during veg stage and "warm white" during flowering\
Nice close internodes those babies got


----------



## Capone (Jun 6, 2007)

update...nothing new..on 24*7 light..why isnt my plant geting taller? is she a girl? i think so i dont see balls but i see lil stright horns..idk...also is she growing i think she stoped..All and any input appricated


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 6, 2007)

They do go through a stage where they don't grow much, but damn those look nice! Males have mor of a tendency to strech in my experience so that might be good news for you, they also show sex earlier


----------



## Capone (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks G...so i have nothing to worry about then huh..like i said nothing new just water 1x a dy now instead of 2...


----------



## Capone (Jun 6, 2007)

ANy1 hello


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

How big are the pots.. i would go 3-5gallon pots as soon as possible.. i like to start my plants in smaller pots to get a nice root bed, then right into the last pot of its life...... save transplanting 3x... however this grow.. ive been slacking..and ill have to transplant again.. either into the ground.. or into 5gallon buckets..


----------



## Capone (Jun 7, 2007)

Help! MY plants are dropping..could this be light stress? i noticed the lights were alil too low


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 7, 2007)

Dropping can be a sign of rootbound plants... you never answered about how big your container they are planted in is.....


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2007)

ITs like a 2 pint pot i got from old potato salad.lol i knnow..I got a 3 gallon pot today tho ..ill be transfering it tomorrow im to tired tonight..i also just bought nuts for it.Sugar seed i believe it is..any1 use this b4?.I also Changed all my CFLS from Soft White TO Daylight Cfls.. Here are some pic of it..i know you can tell the diffrence.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

yea once you repot it.. i think you will notice a difference..... what kinda of ferts are you planning on using??? what soil mix are you repotting with????


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2007)

Idk yet i think MG soil again..it worked good the firts time....i think the nuts name is sugar something..whats this about flushing it during re-poting? how do i do this?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2007)

*The most common cause of a plant drooping is either over watering or underwatering. How often do you water? *


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2007)

like a cup and a half aday...sometimes twice a day...they were fine lastnight that's the theing thats bothering me..one night i look at them all reaching for light and the next they are drooping like if their dead...IDK what to do..im going to try re-poting them in the morning with new soil. hopefully that'll make a difference..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2007)

Maybe it doesn't like potato salad.  

Sorry, couldn't refuse that one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> like a cup and a half aday...sometimes twice a day...they were fine lastnight that's the theing thats bothering me..one night i look at them all reaching for light and the next they are drooping like if their dead...IDK what to do..im going to try re-poting them in the morning with new soil. hopefully that'll make a difference..


*That's your problem right there mang. You should only have to water like every 3 or 4 days. When you water do you let some of it trickle out the bottom of the pot? If not you should. This way all the roots are getting water and not just the top half. Also a good way to tell if your plants need water is by sticking your finger in the dirt about 1  or 2 inches down. If the dirt is dry they need water if not let them go another day and check again. Hope this makes since.  *


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok well i got up this morning and i re-poted them im a believe a 3.5 gallon pot.. i added water in the soil (Mg and alil cow ****), then i added my plan..i think it was rootbound bcuzz it was full on roots at the bottem of my pint..she still looks sad hopefully she'll come back to life..and advice on a speedy recovery? no superthrive added just the nuts for Veg stage mixed with the water..the ph is good so we'll see


----------



## Capone (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok i offically think my plants going to die..Thanks for all the help but i see no improvement.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

Until there is no green on the plant.. its not dead... i had a plant get his with early spring frost..and it lost all the leaves except the top small little ones... and it managed to come back around... dont give up hope yet...


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 8, 2007)

Stop the overwatering and they pull thru. They'll spring back with avengence.
good luck


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

The beast is back


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 8, 2007)

Let the soil completely dry out before you water again. This will reduce your recovery time and the plant will begin thriving again in a few days to a week. I would think about getting some more light in there to it. They sell 125w envirolites and 65w envirolites.. those are horticultural cfl's.

A cheaper alternative is a 85w-100w Flourex cfl lamp and fixture from lowes.Cost's about 50$.

Anyways.. give it a few days to dry out, then water until you get some runoff out of the bottom of the pot. Repeat... Get it some more light.. other than that the plant is healthy. Just a little weary from the transplant it looks like. 

Go easy on the nutes at this stage.


----------



## Capone (Jun 9, 2007)

Good news...ITs ALIVE!!!  she camn back after drooping almost to her end..Thanks alot for the advice every1 now i can continue to post...I think my CFL's have been doing a good job so far so ill keep using them thanks for the tip tho this is a bugeted grow.. watered yesterday mornin b4 and after the transpant about 24-hours ago ill wait till tomorrow or untill she tells me she needs water..ill post pic tonight...Check it out


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 10, 2007)

Personally i wait till the leaves just start drooping before I water...


----------



## Capone (Jun 10, 2007)

i think i did ...im up alil early so i decited to water the soil was dry about 1-1/2 in deep so i watered untill it driped out from the bottem..ill post pic today just alil lazy..but shes back tho..Thanks G.


----------



## Capone (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok ok here are my pic's...i cut 2 of the big leafts in order to let the littler leafs get growth(seems to be working good)..watered this morning ...im planing on Starting the FLowering process with out wating..im just eger to see the outcome....

Also im starting an outdoor grow there about 2-weeks ol..


----------



## Capone (Jun 12, 2007)

Can i go CFL this whole grow. any pic if its  ever been done?  thanks


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, you can. If you search the forums you can find a couple threads where people did CFL only grows from start to finish with a pretty good outcome. I have a clone indoors that I am CFL growing right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 12, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Maybe it doesn't like potato salad.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't refuse that one.


 
LOL maybe the wrong brand

change the pot and you see the different in no time !!

Have A Green Bud Day !!!


----------



## Capone (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah your few days late with that joke


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jun 13, 2007)

It is my understanding that you are not supposed to plant more than one plant per pot. You have three little babies in the same pot with other plants, that seems kind of reckless. Other than that they look good. Patience is key when growing. Dont try and take short cuts, you are only hurting yourself.


----------



## Capone (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking good about 45days into Veg..Cant wait till signs of sex


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 13, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> Looking good about 45days into Veg..Cant wait till signs of sex



4 or 5 or 45?:holysheep: lol. Looking good. A lot of people say don't grow more than 1 plant per pot. But, I know people that do it with great success. You can't put 3 plants in a 10inch pot, but you can put two per five gallon bucket with room to grow. I wish I had taken some pictures of crops last year. And if its a male, just cut it down so as not to disturb the roots of the other.


----------



## Capone (Jun 14, 2007)

Your refering to my outdoor grow?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 14, 2007)

The first part is to your indoor grow and the second part is to your outdoor grow...


----------



## Capone (Jun 14, 2007)

45 days well 46 now


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 14, 2007)

Haha, I'm such an idiot. I somehow read 45 days into flower and looking forward to signs of sex. I was like WOW, you have serious light leaks if they have been flowering for a month and a half and they still haven't even sexed. lol. 

If you want them to sex, switch them over to 12/12.


----------



## Capone (Jun 16, 2007)

just did


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 17, 2007)

Sweet. You should be able to tell sex within a week or so.


----------



## Capone (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks after all this effort and time i hope its a she..


----------



## Capone (Jun 19, 2007)

no sign of sex yet..4day 12-12...geting big tho..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a plant about that size.. maybe a bit bigger.. that im thinking about putting into flower.. but it doesnt have alternating nodes yet....  about how tall is that baby??


----------



## mrgreen (Jun 19, 2007)

yea those are looking nice one year i am going to start indoor


----------



## Capone (Jun 19, 2007)

on some of the branches it does..its about 10" tall....yeah dude indoors kool


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice and bushy and healthy looking, Capone.


----------



## Capone (Jun 19, 2007)

correct me if im wrong but, isnt a sign of a female plant the "bushyness" ?? i cant tell sex yet but i can smell..i dont know...another ? is can i make this plant a hermi if its a male..i remember reading about it like cut it half way down or something like that...???


----------



## Capone (Jun 24, 2007)

Its offically a SHE...pictures later tonight.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats great Capone...you deserve her!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 25, 2007)

Congats man!


----------



## Capone (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks...woould you guys happen to know from the looks of it the strain she is from the looks..


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice one man, now the fun part starts


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah bud congrats on ya baby gurl she looks beautiful nice n bushy alright keep it up


----------



## Capone (Jun 25, 2007)

i need to know where i can take clones from her...help...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2007)

Start at the bottom. They root faster. Try to get at least 6 inches. Looking great.


----------



## Capone (Jun 27, 2007)

man can i clone when theres a bud on the leaft...i saw this on one post..im kinda scard of cutin it rite now


----------



## Capone (Jun 28, 2007)

ive been kinda busy with work and school, and found myself forgeting to turn off or on the light sometimes..its been 12/12 for a week then 24/7 two days then 6/18 for a few days will this cause any problems? any way to correct it other then keeping track of 12/12??


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 28, 2007)

It may affect it or it may not. You may be looking at some hermies. You HAVE to buy a timer. Or you are going to mess things up, if they aren't already.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 28, 2007)

why dont you use a timer..????? and that light cycles they been on and off is confusing the plants so they dont know what they should do..veg,flower etc so like sticky says when you do this you up your % of producing some hermienannerz


----------



## Capone (Jun 29, 2007)

ok  ill go grab one today


----------



## Draston (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah I figured I wouldn't use a timer at first and then I bought one and don't know realistically how I would be able to grow without it .


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 29, 2007)

LOL... a timer is like the most basic part of indoor growing..... your setting urself up for failure if ur not using one.. IMO


----------



## frostynuggz420 (Jun 29, 2007)

i neede sokme help tryin 2 make my own journal dont know how 2 upload thes freakinics 2 get some help


----------



## Capone (Jul 2, 2007)

shes geting big! i need a new grow room, thinkin of my closet..not to sure yet..anyway what do you guys think? :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow Capone!  AWESOME!


----------



## Capone (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you SM!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Guess she liked that potato salad after all huh?


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 2, 2007)

mmmmmmm lookin beautiful man nice n bushy


----------



## Capone (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks...LOL yeha i guess she loved potato salad....thanks SS took alot of work. Cant thank the site enuff


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking incredible Capone. Keep it up.


----------



## Capone (Jul 4, 2007)

nice small buds forming..i have 3 CFLS rite now..should i add more? also in a new grow room..about 2-3 weeks of flowering..


----------



## anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

she's looking great man keep up the good work!  all I can say as far as adding more CFL's is that you can't have too many... (well within reason)... and just try to keep 3-5k lumens per sq. foot.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

lookin lush..!


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

damn.. very nice lookin! lotsa buddage.. its gonna be thick and dense and heavy and stinky and all that good ****! good work sir


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 6, 2007)

nice looking plant  let's just hope we get some nice juicy buds :hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice looking lady you got ur self there, and yea add some warm light blubs to thoses gei used 6 for 2 plants. but more light, can never be bad they'll incress that ladies buds right up


----------



## Capone (Jul 9, 2007)

not growing fast anymore...

Anyway i help support the site today, i placed an order for some northern lights seeds  thru nirvana-shop.com.. i think i did good so far why not start other;s im also in the market for a 150watt or 400watt hps.. to increase my flowering yeild next time


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 9, 2007)

it goes through growth spurts in flower.  The first week i had mine in flower it grew 1-3 inches a day and now its week four and its not growing at all.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 9, 2007)

Looking great man!


----------



## Capone (Jul 11, 2007)

just added Grand Finally to my feeding cycle..

Have more of the same bag seeds germ. rite now, waiting on my NL seeds to come in..

Its about the 3rd week and my plant looks alittle small.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 11, 2007)

*applause* those are lookin purdy man! healthy as can be and thriving.. hope you get more vert out of em


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

I love their beautiful green color.  Good job Capone!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 11, 2007)

They look good capone cant wait till they start to get chunkey


----------



## Capone (Jul 11, 2007)

will they ever..i mean shhh i lost count of the day bcuzz i was geting to impatient


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Looking good! I have a Northern Lights girl growing right now and I can't wait to see how it turns out...

I have two mothers growing right now, one Northern Lights and one The CHURCH...Check out my grow journal

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14871


----------



## Capone (Jul 12, 2007)

tell me what you think> ???? CFL's are ku to use.. nothing new but feeding alot more tho. like every other day


:holysheep:


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jul 13, 2007)

Are you sure your grow room / box has no light leaks ? i use only CFL's and fluro's and so far so good with flower . i do use 5 cfl's above and they are all in the RED spectrum. i have some 48" 2bulb fluro's for side lighting , they are in the blue spectrum .


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2007)

i think it finished its strech period and now it focusing on buding..what do you think?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking real good Capone!  I am excited for you.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 17, 2007)

They look cool man.Sence they done with the strech it's tyme to put on weigh now here come the real MAGIC. Smell, Resin production, kepp her in a good mood and shell keep you with a good mood when she's ready to smoke. Good Luck with the up comeing results.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm going to send anyone who hates on CFL's straight to your grow journal.  Keep up the good work man you're an inspiration to us all! lol.


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 24, 2007)

awesome plants man. they look great. i love cfl grows. its amazing what cheap lights can do now. no moer expensive setups to get great buds. i love it! keep us updated buddy!!


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

Ill be updating tonight...Keep an eye on it!


----------



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> not growing fast anymore...
> 
> Anyway i help support the site today, i placed an order for some northern lights seeds thru nirvana-shop.com.. i think i did good so far why not start other;s im also in the market for a 150watt or 400watt hps.. to increase my flowering yeild next time


 
Yes! But this one: http://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=106&typeID=66

Think that one comes with glass and you can literally grow within a centimeter of the glass with no burns. Get a flange and some duct to let the heat out (another $20 or less) and your temp will go from 91 to 75 easily. If it doesn't come with glass, you'll need to buy it. I bought this exact same one from a local store (and it came with glass, flange and duct) for $140. But no shipping costs and instant gratification!
And it's the only light you'll ever need! (But save those CFLs for fixtures around the house and perhaps set up a mother cab with them!)


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

Booradle...This is a CFL grow..next time ill keep that in mind but ive been have more then enuff success with CFl's that ill keep using them year round for veg and then maybe consider HPS...Thanks for your concern


----------



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> Booradle...This is a CFL grow..next time ill keep that in mind but ive been have more then enuff success with CFl's that ill keep using them year round for veg and then maybe consider HPS...Thanks for your concern


Well, you said you were looking for one...


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah i was...did my research on one i have my eye on..Thanks again B


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok it has been a few days sense i posted more pictures, but here they go.
1 Tight Bud growth
2 Bud shot
3 MY pride and joy (for the past 3 months)
4 Bud shot
5 NORMAL dead leafs
6 Lower buds
7 Full body shot 1
8 Full body shot 2
9 My next grow NL...


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

ANyone?


----------



## anonymous (Jul 25, 2007)

Lookin good man!  How much longer do you think until they're done?  Maybe a week?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 25, 2007)

Good work capone! Nice nugs you got there.


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 25, 2007)

nah, im betting 2 to 3 weeks left at least


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

more like 3-4..thanks you guys


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 26, 2007)

Crop looks real good. Nice to see what a cfl setup is capable of especially for some like me trying to setup eveything for the first time


----------



## bunkin2 (Jul 26, 2007)

awesome job. a couple hurdles behind ya, now full speed ahead to the end. they are the nicest cfl's veg. thru flower i've seen around. good job man.
some of us new guy's (gals too) buy hps, ballast systems with fans coming and going...... burning tops (burnt three last week. pruned and recovered nicly though).
all i can say is i'm gona try your set up on the side. i can't help but to try. your (grow journal) proves alot of mixed thoughts amongs growers i think......
Great Job Capone


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

super great lookin plants man i hope mine turn out like that but i want mine talllllll andddd bushy....im jealous cant wait til mine is that big!!!!
great grow


----------



## Capone (Jul 30, 2007)

i lost track of my flower date!!! i believe i only have about two (if that)weeks left right?


----------



## Capone (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey ppl...i have a couple ?'s to ask..
1. Can i cut the leafs around my buds to force the plant to concerntrae on the bud production? 
2. Can anyone help with strain(bagseed)??


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Aug 2, 2007)

i think your supposed to leave all the leaves on. if its green its gathering light and helping the plant. unless theres a leaf or 2 covering a budsite then id just bend it around it.


----------



## Capone (Aug 2, 2007)

i know that..i mean as far as this late into Flowering..Veg and flowering are different stages..i believe i read something about how the plant reacts differently to stress while at maturity.


----------



## KBOMB (Aug 2, 2007)

EEK!! Ive cut about 50 - 60 leaves off in the last week.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14780&page=2

This is my first grow but according to some of my mates, i should yeild over a pound of good stuff + crud. Mine a thriving, im confused now. lol.

KBOMB..


----------



## moaky (Aug 3, 2007)

good job man i didnt know you could pull with CFL's.  about how much you get off a single plant with CFL's.  im doing my first indoor with 1000 HPS on 8 plants and i veg for 1 month and flower for 2 months. got 2 weeks left and buds are 1.5 inchs in diameter or 3 centimeters plus some.  ill let you know how it does compared to your CFL's just to know the diffrence  good luck


----------



## triprey (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking great!:cool2:  I'm using CFL's as well.  I hope mine turn out as good as yours.  Keep it up.


----------



## Capone (Aug 5, 2007)

i need to know is it alright to cut the top buds off and leave the lower ones to grow and develop?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 6, 2007)

Are the tops done???? if there done then you should be fine. If not then bend it over gently. that will let the light get the lower buds as well allow the top to finish. The top will repostion it self after a few days. you can also pull the leaves back, but be careful that they dont come off. you lady looks vary nice what she smell like?? strong oder ??


----------



## Capone (Aug 6, 2007)

not to strong but theres a smell...ill go and get a microscope tomorrow and see what the T's look like..im going for the "Couchlock" high...Are you sure cuting them off is good?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice Capone, your lady looks real fine. Are you for real that it dosent have a strong smell? How tall is she? I couldent really tell how tall she is from your last pics. But once again looking real good.


----------



## Capone (Aug 6, 2007)

Shes about 18" tall..compact but bushy...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*Man she is a beauty Capone. :aok:  I love those short compact bushy ladies.   Keep up the great work my friend and you'll be smoking before ya know it. :hubba: *


----------



## moaky (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah you can definitly cut the top off if its ready for you.  i do it with out door and indoor.  think about other plants when the bloom all parts are done before others right?  so you pick them and wait for the others to riping.  when you harvest could you state how much you got of your beautiful ladie.  i was wondering how well CFL's do.  hope its plentyful and powerful


----------



## Capone (Aug 8, 2007)

Is She READy???? about 40%clear 10%amber 50 Cloudy!!


----------



## Capone (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone? i have taken samples from the top bud(cola) and the middle as well as the bottem and noticed the top bud along with the side buds are ready(more on the top buds). but then bottem buds are still really small and have clear trichome's..this is my 1st real harvest..what do i do? Leave her on 12-12 longer or cut the tops...wait??? IDK????


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2007)

It is entirely feasable to harvest your top and ripe side buds, and leave the lower ones to develop for a few more weeks/days.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 9, 2007)

pick the ones that are ready and let the other finish good luck and great job bro


----------



## Capone (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok well i "quick dried" a bud in my toaster oven for 25mins on 250 degrees. its still has a wet pre mature taste to it i rolled it in a blunt and im about to smoke it..i think it has to dry alittle more..could this be do to the drying method or it needs more time? let me know you guys...Thanks 

Heres a few pic of how it l0oked 

CApone...


----------



## anonymous (Aug 12, 2007)

Man based upon the pic there I'd say it looks fine.  You are just supposed to harvest when the hairs go from whiteish to a red/brownish.  If I were you I wouldn't bother with 'quick drying' or anything like that... in fact it sounds like a bad idea to me personally.


----------



## Hick (Aug 12, 2007)

> harvest when the hairs go from whiteish to a red/brownish


..
When to Harvest your..  link


----------



## Capone (Aug 13, 2007)

Well there are about just as much left on the plant as you see here..so i have one more partial harvest left... its my 1st grow and i would like to thank all of you for your help..again ill let you know how she smokes in afew weeks..till next grow....

CApone


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

Man that first picture you have there is the shiot! That should really be posted some where on this site.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 13, 2007)

great job capone very welldone cant wait to heare about the smoke report


----------



## anonymous (Aug 13, 2007)

nice man.. gj!


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 14, 2007)

wtg.. lets hope my girl does the same..I cant wait to hear how she taste.


----------



## Capone (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Capone (Aug 19, 2007)

WoW i remembered the moment i smoked this plant it reminded me of the source. nice an smooth. check out my grow journal #2. 

Thanks MJ Friends & Foe


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

congrats on the grow, fill us in on the dry weight when its done

keep up the good work, now that u got one under ur belt u'll figure out a few things for next time round.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Killertea08 (Jun 18, 2008)

right on bro damn dude when I did my cfl grow I got wack bud but you didnt thats awesome man you got skills lol.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice looking harvest!


----------

